# remuster to MP



## grayman (22 Nov 2007)

I understand the MPAC testing and the process of LOTP to a new trade, what I am looking for is who I could talk to in regards to getting a conversation with those who know, ie the instructors at the school to answer questions get a tour etc.  I'm currently posted to Borden and I am looking to change trades, keep in mind this is at the grass roots level but I would like to get as much info as possible before I decide to jump ship from my current trade.  I would like the Instructors and career guys spin on it.
Cheers


----------



## garb811 (2 Dec 2007)

Go visit the Guardhouse, they should be happy to have an informal chat with you about it.  If you want to get more in depth (ie. ride-alongs during duty hours) you'll need to get your CoC involved.


----------



## grayman (2 Dec 2007)

Cheers!!


----------

